# help, new and something seems wrong =[



## Countrymama7109 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got a mama goat about 2 years old and her 2 month old baby about a month ago. I've been hand milking. At her old home they never left the stable, and for the first two weeks here they stayed inside also while we finished up the fence. She's been out for a week now, and has gradually worked their way up to staying out all day. There's a place in the shade but she tends to lie in the sun and ever since she went out to pasture full time her teats have been turning colors. First it looked like a small pigment change on the back of her teats, and now they just keep getting darker and its moving up her udder. the underside is only a little tanned. I'm really worried it could be gangrene or something but the teats don't feel hot or cold, just body temperature. Henry seems to be nursing just fine, and they don't seem lumpy to me. The pictures look a little lumpy but Henry snuck in a drink from one side before the picture so one side is a bit smaller. Could it be that she's getting sun burnt or is it more than that? Also I was planning on deworming her, will that hurt anything and can he still nurse when she's being wormed? Idk if those pictures will work, I can't figure out how to post them.

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...80316585326_1165500151_31954174_2784602_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...80317185341_1165500151_31954178_6156232_n.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If her udder feels normal and the milk is normal...could be a plant out in the pasture....I can't think of the name of it but my goats...come back in with black faces...could be that...can you wipe off any of the black?

Worming is OK... if you aren't drinking the milk...but is safe for the babies..... :wink:


----------



## Countrymama7109 (Jul 16, 2010)

nope it doesn't wipe off :?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

doesn't look abnormal to me -- but I don't have dairy goats. I'm guessing it's probably a "sun tan." I have a dog who suns his tummy and it's darker pigmented than the restof his body!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I had the exact same thing happen to one of my does. Early this spring when my one doe freshened her udder was nice and pink. After a bit, I can't remember how long it was but her teats started turning kind of purple-ish. I was worried that it was gangrene too but there were no symptoms of mastitis or anything else wrong. The purple starting moving up the teats onto the udder until the whole udder was dark instead of the nice pink that it was. I watched carefully for any ill effects but since there was none, then I just figured that it was to become the natural color of her teats and udder. I sold her in the spring and she was always fine with a lovely dark udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Normal... heres a wierd goat udder thing too...my Binkey is a black doe with a dark skinned udder...when she first freshens, her teats are very pink, after a few weeks, they darken up to match the rest. She's done this with each of the 4 freshenings she's had with me.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Same thing happens with my Nubian does each spring after they freshen. My vet has no explanation for the color change, but it seems to be normal.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad to know udders do that sometimes. I haven't seen it, but her udder looks fine to me too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... I never seen that before...at least I know now.. if it ever does happen.... that it is normal...... especially after checking the udder to make sure it isn't to hot or cold.. and the milk is fine.... :thumb:


----------



## Countrymama7109 (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks so much, I've really been worried about this! Guess I'll worm her and then get back to our regular milking!


----------

